# How far can I go in a day?



## Spork (Apr 10, 2013)

I need to be in Portland by July 5th.​My plan is to hitch/couchsurf there, but this will be my first time hitchhiking so I'm not sure how soon I need to leave.​How many miles can I expect to travel in one day?​


----------



## travelin (Apr 10, 2013)

from zero to 1600 miles seems like a good number.


----------



## Augustine (Apr 10, 2013)

It's like Travelin said. There is absolutely no way of being completely certain how much ground you will cover in a day. To be safe, I always give myself an unreasonable time cushion if I'm dealing with a schedule constraint (which I hate to do in any case, but it happens). SO MANY elements factor into the hitchhiking equation...traffic flow, weather, day of week, etc etc etc. Good luck, friend.


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks man. 

Yeah i guess I'm just trying to figure out how soon I need to take off before hand in order to get there by a certain day.


----------



## travelin (Apr 10, 2013)

if yu seriously gonna be somewhere on a certain day, check megabus to see if you can get there cheap from wherever you are gonna be.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 11, 2013)

craigslist rideshares


----------



## sarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

theres no way of knowing, but i can tell u that if u have to go thru nevada that shit sucks lol leave as soon as u can, the early bird gets the worm


----------



## kidbob (Apr 16, 2013)

the avg person (key word is avg) can walk 20 miles in a day with a 50 lbs pack,i dont recomend this if u dont have the stamina or endurance to do so,cause you will walk the bottoms of ur feet off litterally and start working on ur ankles next,and my experiance is about 20 miles a ride as well,distance does vary,alot of things go into the equation,best advice.....lots of sox lots of water,super light pack and plenty of good karma


----------

